# Threads being marked as read



## mudbunny (Dec 16, 2011)

When I logged in this morning, I noticed that in the forums I frequent, all of the threads had been marked as read, even ones that I had never, ever read before.

Is this part of the de-slowifying of ENWorld?


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 16, 2011)

Similar here, though it was over lunch for me.


----------



## freyar (Dec 16, 2011)

Interesting,  I noticed this yesterday, but only in the Creature Catalog forums.  This morning, the other forums seemed fine.


----------



## freyar (Dec 16, 2011)

Spoke too soon.  Seems like I had quite a few threads get marked "read" today also, at least judging from the meta forum.


----------



## Fanaelialae (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, happened to me too.  Whenever I refresh the screen tracking my subscribed threads, it marks everything the screen showed previously as read (even though I didn't read them).  

Also, I just responded to the thread Why Defenses (saves)?, and now that thread isn't being removed from my subscribed threads list, despite that it has been read.  It shows as read, but every time I refresh it's still there.

EDIT:  This thread now appears on my subscribed threads list as well, despite that I'm the most recent poster (and therefore all posts have been read).


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 17, 2011)

My guess is that everything is "read" by default, excepting only those threads that contain new posts that were posted *after* the last time you loaded or refreshed that forum page. 

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] could tell us what's going on here, I'm sure.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2011)

Nothing I've done specifically.  I'll take a look when I get chance.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2011)

Nothing I've done specifically.  I'll take a look when I get chance.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 18, 2011)

Meta and the 4E forum have been totally marked as read for me yesterday and today. General is working the right way, though.


----------



## freyar (Dec 20, 2011)

As another data point, my account appears to have had all threads in all forums marked as read during my afternoon yesterday.  I can't tell for sure, but it looks like that happened when I logged out yesterday around 4:45PM Central ST.  However, last week it definitely happened while I was still logged in.


----------



## darjr (Dec 20, 2011)

We've just had a rash of bizare behavior here at work suspiciously like this. It involved firefox 8 and the only way to clear it up was to delete everything out of history. Cookies and forms and all.


----------



## SkidAce (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope we can fix this.  I logged on to ENworld and took a phone call.  When I got off the phone and checked a forum it had marked everything as read, and updated my last visit to 5 minutes ago.

Which naturally means I missed all the threads from yesterday to today....bummer.


----------



## freyar (Dec 21, 2011)

darjr said:


> We've just had a rash of bizare behavior here at work suspiciously like this. It involved firefox 8 and the only way to clear it up was to delete everything out of history. Cookies and forms and all.



Interesting.  I'm using firefox 3.6 at home, and I'm not sure if this problem happens when I log out from home.  Will have to check what version I'm using at work...


----------



## Umbran (Dec 21, 2011)

Hm.  Strange.  I have the opposite problem - threads I know I have read are not getting marked as such.  I'll do the "clear cache dance" later, and see if that helps.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 21, 2011)

\I use Chrome and have cleared the cache, and Meta is permanently marked read. Other forums are fine, I think, but not sure as they show much smaller numbers of threads unread than I am used to. Are people posting less these days?


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Hm.  Strange.  I have the opposite problem - threads I know I have read are not getting marked as such.  I'll do the "clear cache dance" later, and see if that helps.




I am seeing this more often than threads marked read. Using Chrome.

EDIT: HHmmm, I just had all my threads get marked read again it seems. I just checked the Story Hour forum which I never go into and all threads before 11:30pm Eastern tonight were marked read.  I also see my Subscribed threads (via the Settings menu) go from showing me only unread threads to showing me read and unread threads).

This all started happening when the News forum was moved to the top of the forum list. No clue if it is related, but that is about the time this started to happen.


----------



## SkidAce (Dec 24, 2011)

Still problems for me.

Everything time stamped after my "You last visited" is marked read.  Regardless of whether I read it or not.  It didn't used to do this.

I like reading a thread or two then doing other stuff, returning later.  This appears to be updating my last visit (good) and marking everything before it read (bad).

 Now I cant tell what I haven't read.


----------



## SkidAce (Dec 24, 2011)

Digging into the user settings and reading the help page I found this:

"The administrator can also set up the forums so that each thread you read is marked in the database. If this option is set, then new threads (or threads with new posts) will not be marked as read until you have actually read them.

There is a built-in time limit to this, however, that will automatically mark all threads as 'read' after a set number of day, whether you really have read them or not. The default setting is 10 days, but the administrator could make this higher or lower."

The first paragraph is how it used to work for me.


Did we turn this logging off in order to speed up the forum?


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 24, 2011)

SkidAce said:


> Everything time stamped after my "You last visited" is marked read.  Regardless of whether I read it or not.  It didn't used to do this.




I need to watch closer, but I think this matches what I am seeing when all the threads are marked read. I will pay attention and see. It does match at the moment, all threads marked read prior to my last visit time.



SkidAce said:


> Digging into the user settings and reading the help page I found this:
> 
> "The administrator can also set up the forums so that each thread you read is marked in the database. If this option is set, then new threads (or threads with new posts) will not be marked as read until you have actually read them.
> 
> ...




Glad you saw this as well. After a bit of googling I saw that there was a time limit option being mentioned for vBulletin installs as well. I agree, it used to work like the first paragraph for me, now it seems more like a variation of the second.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 24, 2011)

SkidAce said:


> Digging into the user settings and reading the help page I found this:
> 
> "The administrator can also set up the forums so that each thread you read is marked in the database. If this option is set, then new threads (or threads with new posts) will not be marked as read until you have actually read them.
> 
> ...




Damn good catch!  Well spotted - I just checked and that's_ exactly_ what it is.  I'll try switching it back on and we'll see what happens.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 24, 2011)

Ha! Ninja'ed!


----------



## SkidAce (Dec 27, 2011)

Watched it over the holiday...looks like it is working.

Thanks!


----------

